# Large file xfers failing on FreeBSD 12.0



## chadr (Jan 3, 2019)

I just upgraded from 11.1 to 12.0 and since doing so I can no longer transfer large files. The failure seems to be at the network layer, as rsync, scp, nfs and samba are all affected (and the only ways I have tried so far). This was definitely not an issue on 11.1. File xfers start fine, but eventually (between 37MB and 325MB in my tests so far) the bandwidth starts rapidly collapsing towards zero. At first I thought it might be an MTU issue but no adjustment to MTU has worked. Here's the output of dmesg for that interace


```
% cat /var/run/dmesg.boot |grep re0
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xa000-0xa0ff mem 0xd2104000-0xd2104fff,0xd2100000-0xd2103fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci12
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
```

And here's ifconfig:


```
% ifconfig re0

re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
    ether aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
    inet 192.168.235.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.235.255 
    inet 192.168.235.30 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.235.30 
    inet 192.168.235.31 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.235.31 
    inet 192.168.235.32 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.235.32 
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

To be on the safe-side I've also set the speed and duplex at the switch, but again this problem is new since the upgrade

Any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jpierri (Jan 4, 2019)

Try `netstat -I re0`
To check if any other counters, except Ipkts/Opkts, are increasing during your file transfers.


----------



## jei (Jan 4, 2019)

Same problem. Clean install to 12.0-RELEASE. 11.2 previously. I already replaced the NIC because I thought it's a hardware problem.

RX to Mellanox ConnectX-2 dropped to zero after a while on big transfers (1GB+), TX worked fine. This also caused the interface to go down and back up.

I tested with integrated Intel I210-AT and it worked fine so I removed the Mellanox card(s) and replaced them with Chelsio T520-SO-CR which so far works ok.


----------



## chadr (Jan 4, 2019)

jpierri said:


> Try `netstat -I re0`
> To check if any other counters, except Ipkts/Opkts, are increasing during your file transfers.



No errors at all. Everything looks fine, just packet counts spiking up and then quickly falling back to zero.


----------



## s2r (Jan 17, 2019)

If you are not running 12.0r-p2 maybe this is your problem.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-19:02.tcp.asc


----------

